

Want to fall asleep faster? Don't use an iPad before bed - william_stranix
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/22/7435685/ipad-sleep

======
rubyn00bie
Don't use anything that sends blue light to you-- it's well known. Your brain
goes "oh shit, suns out, stay alert."

This application:

[https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

Will remove blue from your devices (iOS requires a jailbreak I believe). The
application is invaluable for me as it has made a dramatic difference on my
ability to quickly get to sleep.

